
Kim Dotcom: The Man Behind Mega [video] - grecy
http://www.vice.com/en_ca/vice-news/kim-dotcom-the-man-behind-mega
======
rgrieselhuber
Lost respect for him when I learned that he's a rat.

~~~
vex
A rat? What is this, Compton?

~~~
sentenza
We're Germans, so just imagine we learnt all our English from 90s rap music.

And he is really dirty. A recent HN commentary by me along the same lines:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6979024](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6979024)

------
dannyrosen
Not entirely the most impartial exposé, but entertaining nonetheless

~~~
bertil
As are all Vice shows: always thrilling, generally subjective and partial to a
fault. Reminds me of XIXth century travelers, and how surprisingly revealing
those remained, if properly annotated.

Their most commonly quoted ‘documentary’ as the extreme of that lack of
journalistic value is on Scopolamine (a compound commonly used in pharmacy)
and the fear its instills as a will-bending drug in Colombia: it doesn't
feature a pharmacist explaining that the fears are pointless, just a scrawny
hipster wondering if anyone has actually witnessed an incident. It's a great
case of ethnography and which-hunting, but the omission (presumably intention
to keep the sensationalist value of the piece) make it fails as an
investigation.

------
adamsrog
I don't doubt that Kim Dotcom is a very interesting guy, but that piece was
complete garbage.

------
jds375
Cool piece. Looks like he's having a good time. How is Mega? I haven't tried
it out yet. Is it worth checking out?

~~~
mwilcox
The only thing that's stopping me from completely switching over from Dropbox
(I use Google Drive a bit too, but mainly for Docs) is the lack of a Sync
client. They're beta testing it at the moment, but its still a little buggy
and time limited. Apart from that though, it's a fantastic service. The web
app is speedy, download times are great, and with the encryption I'm a lot
more comfortable storing private docs than I would be on Dropbox.

The Android app does photo backup too, which is one of the main things I
currently use Dropbox for.

~~~
thirsteh
> The web app is speedy, download times are great, and with the encryption I'm
> a lot more comfortable storing private docs than I would be on Dropbox.

You shouldn't be. Their "encryption" does little more than provide them a way
of saying "We can't comply with your subpoena because we don't have the user's
key!"

Granted, Dropbox's security is pretty laughable too.

Your best option is probably to store e.g. a TrueCrypt container in either
service. (Dropbox will only sync the parts of the file that change, so there's
that. Pretty helpful if you've got a 1-2GB TrueCrypt container.)

~~~
mwilcox
Oh, I'm well aware that's their intention, it's really saying more about
Dropbox and the like. It's still cloud storage so I wouldn't store anything
incredibly sensitive on there, and you do need to install the browser plugin
for the security not to be completely laughable, but it's still a lot more
usable than TrueCrypt for day-to-day stuff imo.

------
DonGateley
The most intriguing character of our times. I hope he portends the future.

------
RDeckard
Kim Dotcom is a maverick!

~~~
GigabyteCoin
This article would have been more accurately titled "Kim Dotcom: The Man"
imho.

